# Tobermory



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi all...
My lovely wife and I are planning a getaway for a few days in August and are thinking of going to Tobermory since it's been recommended by a couple of people. I wondered if any of you have been there and whether or not you would recommend it. And if you've been there, what sorts of activities would you suggest?

Thanks...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm interested in this as well... All ears. Been a long time since I'm been up that way.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I've gone snowmobiling up there, very scenic place. I stayed in cheapo motels so i can't comment on a good place to stay or what its like in the summer monthes, but it was gorgeous in the winter.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I love Tobermory! I especially enjoy going to FlowerPot Island and hiking around and seeing the caves. You have to take a boat over and it's nice to get in the glass bottom ones. A lot of divers go up there and it's nice to swim but chilly!

I must also say Eukaryotic that I love the name you've chosen! I think it's amusing by refering to myself and dog collectively as "mammals" (trying to see myself from a bird's perspective: 'here come two large mammals')  but eukaryotic - that's just so generic!


----------



## BeeRich (May 30, 2005)

Tobermory is great. 

Things you can do: 

- eat and drink
- stay at an old B&B
- camp out
- kayak
- scuba dive (great underwater park)
- sightsee as the water around there is great
- take a water tour to the flowerpots and outer islands
- some, but not much, shopping
- swim (the water on the West side is about 5'C warmer than the East side, due to the Georgian Bay currents

There is also Cyprus Lake, just South and to the East, which is a provincial park that has a great grotto to experience. Also if you go down Little Cove Road...

http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=tobermory+ontario&ll=45.242926,-81.619749&spn=0.022735,0.043297&hl=en

...or...

http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=toberm...26,-81.619749&spn=0.064579,0.086595&t=k&hl=en

...you'll find some excellent 'beaches'. However, these beaches are large stones, but they are beautiful. The water is excellent, but a bit chilly as it's on the East side. 

Tobermory is one of my favourite places. Very beautiful. Take sun stuff, and take sweaters and windbreakers. 

Oh I almost forgot. If you check the schedule, you can do a round trip to Manitoulin Island on the Cheecheemaun, which is an Ontario Northland ferry. It's nice to sit and watch it come in, and unload. The trip is about an hour or so, it's not long. Check out Ontario Northland's website for that.

Hope this helps. I highly recommend anybody go. If you need a route up there, ask and I'll give you a couple routes.

Cheers


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

I've been going to Tobermory or to be more accurate the Bruce Peninsula for the past 20 years. I have found it's better to avoid the tourist areas and go to more unknown areas. "Halfway Dump" is much better that Cyrus Lake which I find too busy. Best view in the world. Also go to Cabot Head to see the lighthouse and fantastic scenery. Nice long drive to both spots but it's worth it. Enjoy swimming both sides of the peninsula. The Georgian Bay side can be cold but it's very refreshing and clean with a fantastic view of the Escarpment. The Lake Huron side has amazing sandy beaches. Lion's Head has good food and a nice beach with scenery that can't be beat. The Bruce Beckon has great antique furniture, farm environment and fudge (located not far from Wiarton). Tobermory is a nice place to visit but believe me there are many more natural and commerical wonders to visit on the Bruce Peninsula to visit esp. if you have time.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

won't repeat how great it is because we all agree on that, but if you are going camping, hurry up and reserve a spot online, because they are not many left. i spent most of the days tracking, sun bathing and swiming on the georgian bay side. then i get to my camping site. open a bottle of a nice red, grab the meat i brought from Toronto, and make the best barbacues ever made on a 10.000 mile ratio (sticks, coal and patients, mind you, it's more an "asado" than a barbacue). but hey, with all that swiming on ice cold water, even a shoe sole will taste like filet mignon.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i saw a brat with an ipod at the marina last year. i thought that was cool. seemed like the edge of the world, and here was this kid with an ipod.

the tour boat is good for a couple of hours of fun.


----------



## BeeRich (May 30, 2005)

Hi Canuck. Cyprus isn't always that busy. Depending on when you go, it can be empty, or slightly inhabited. Second, that is where the highest cliff is, from what I'm told. (I jumped it several years back, and your term 'refreshing' put a lot of cold 'ice cream' pain into...parts of my body)

As for camping, there are private grounds West of town that usually have lots of places open, but some of the locals play AC/DC at night, which can be especially tacky and annoying. 

Hydro windmill on the way up as well. Owned by one of the investors in EMJ.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Another beautiful area to try is between Owen Sound and Collingwood. And just near Meaford there is a B&B called The Irish Mountain B&B that is incredible. You are up on Irish Mountain and have a clear view of the bay, back toward Collingwood. Each room has a jacuzzi tub the food is to die for and there is plenty to do in the area. Especially the village at Blue Mountain.

My wife and I went there last year for our anniversary for the weekend and I would totally recommend there to anyone.

I am going up to that area again for a week in August to stay at a friend's cottage on the Lake. If I could, I would move up in those parts in a second.

If you are set on Tobermory, there is also plenty to do there as well. Scuba diving and boating or fishing are the biggest things done there. But there is some great camping and cottaging that can be done there.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the useful info. Looks like we will go and stay at a little B&B and head over to Flowepot island and do a little hiking on the Bruce. Only have two days but if there's anything else we should check out while there please feel free to let me know.

And thanks MBD! Biological classification is an interesting subject indeed when you look at it from other points of view - but I guess that's another thread


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

When I was 18-24 years old me and the guys would make a trip to Cyprus Lake 1-2 times a year. I really miss jumping off those cliffs, but at my age (OK, I'm only 28) and the fact that I will be a father soon means I probably won't be jumping off any tall cliffs in a long time.

My friend and I jumped off the biggest one together about 10 years ago and he really hurt himself. He didn't keep his arms tucked to his sides, he tried to break his fall with them out. He's lucky he didn't break them at that height. I had to tow him to shore, good thing I'm a strong swimmer.


----------

